# بشارة التوراة والانجيل بنبوة محمد



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*بشارة التوراة والانجيل بنبوة محمد*

- البيان في تفسير القرآن- السيد الخوئي ص 118 : -

بشارة التوراة والانجيل بنبوة محمد : 


صرح القرآن المجيد في جملة من آياته الكريمة أن موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام قد بشرا برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وأن هذه البشارة مذكورة في التوراة والانجيل . فقد قال تعالى : " الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الامي الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والانجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر 7 : 157 . 


وإذ قال عيسى بن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من 


التوراة ومبشرا برسوله يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد 61 : 6 " . 


وقد آمن كثير من اليهود والنصارى بنبوته في زمن حياته وبعد مماته . وهذا يدلنا دلالة قطعية على وجود هذه البشارة في الكتابين المذكورين في زمان دعوته . ولو لم تكن هذه البشارة مذكورة فيهما ، لكان ذلك دليلا كافيا لليهود والنصارى على

تكذيب القرآن في دعواه ، وتكذيب النبي في دعوته ، ولانكروا عليه أشد الانكار . فيكون إسلام الكثير منهم في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وبعد مماته ، وتصديقهم دعوته دليلا قطعيا على وجود هذه البشارة في ذلك العصر . 


وعلى هذا فإن الايمان بموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام يستلزم الايمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله من غير حاجة إلى وجود معجزة تدل على صدقه . 


نعم يحتاج إلى ذلك بالنسبة إلى الامم الاخرى التي لم تؤمن بموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام وبكتابيهما . وقد عرفت بالادلة المتقدمة أن القرآن المجيد هو المعجزة الباقية والحجة الالهية على صدق النبي الاكرم ، وصحة دعواه ، وأن غير القرآن - من معجزاته الكثيرة المنقولة بالتواتر الاجمالي - أولى بالتصديق من معجزات سائر الانبياء المتقدمين . 


http://www.shiaweb.org/quran/bayan/pa22.html


----------



## Messias (9 نوفمبر 2005)

تم الأجابة عن موضوع الفارقليط و هو احد الردود لبعض الأيات التى يزعم انها تنبأ عن نبى اخر يأتى بعد المسيح


----------



## Zayer (9 نوفمبر 2005)

> موضوع الفارقليط



??????????????????????????????


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> -
> 
> صرح القرآن المجيد في جملة من آياته الكريمة أن موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام قد بشرا برسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وأن هذه البشارة مذكورة في التوراة والانجيل . فقد قال تعالى : " الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الامي الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والانجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر 7 : 157 .
> 
> ...


 

اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس؟




> وقد آمن كثير من اليهود والنصارى بنبوته في زمن حياته وبعد مماته . وهذا يدلنا دلالة قطعية على وجود هذه البشارة في الكتابين المذكورين في زمان دعوته .


 
اي دليل على ايمان الكثير من اليهود و النصارى طوعا؟؟؟





> وعلى هذا فإن الايمان بموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام يستلزم الايمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله من غير حاجة إلى وجود معجزة تدل على صدقه .


 
بيعمل القصة... بياتي بالادلة التي تعجبه....و باتي بالخلاصة الي يقصدها, و كان الطرف الاخر اهبل ومش عارف يمينه من شماله...


الرجاء عدم الاستخفاف بالعقول.. اذا تم طرح موضوع فليطرح بالحد المعقول من البراهين...


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

> اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس؟



لا دليل من الكتاب الحالي  حاليا 



> اي دليل على ايمان الكثير من اليهود و النصارى طوعا؟؟؟



 الصحابي سلمان الفارسي الي كان نصراني   و تتلمذ على مجموعة من الرهاب  

اسلم في حالة ضعف الاسلام من الناحية القتالية   

اي ان الاسلام لم يكن قادرا على اجبار احد بالقوة على دخوله كما تقولون 

وهناك الكثير من الامثلة على صحابة كانو و صارو  في زمن لم يكن الاسلام .............




> بيعمل القصة... بياتي بالادلة التي تعجبه....و باتي بالخلاصة الي يقصدها, و كان الطرف الاخر اهبل ومش عارف يمينه من شماله...
> 
> 
> الرجاء عدم الاستخفاف بالعقول.. اذا تم طرح موضوع فليطرح بالحد المعقول من البراهين...



اسلام العديد من النصارى و اليهود في ذاك الوقت هو الدليل


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> لا دليل من الكتاب الحالي حاليا


 
اذن حجتك باطلة




> الصحابي سلمان الفارسي الي كان نصراني و تتلمذ على مجموعة من الرهاب
> 
> اسلم في حالة ضعف الاسلام من الناحية القتالية


 
اي دليل تاريخي على صدق هذه الحادثة؟؟؟






> اسلام العديد من النصارى و اليهود في ذاك الوقت هو الدليل


 
بترجع الى نفس الدوامة و تحاول التخفي بقولك العديد و العديد... و انت ابسط شئ وهو الدليل ليس عندك... فبالله عليك يا اخي كن منصفا بعقول الاخرين


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

> اي دليل تاريخي على صدق هذه الحادثة؟؟؟



دليل تاريخي في احدى المعاركة  و تسمى معركة الاحزاب او الخندق 

تجمعت احزاب كثير لمساندة قريش و لقتال الاسلام الي ما كان قوي في ذاك الوقت (قبل فتح مكة ) 

و كان سلمان الفارسي مسلم ومع الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  و هو الذي اشار على المسلمين بحفر الخندق 

لان المدينة الي كانو فيها محاطة بالجبال من ثلاث جهات   فسدو الجهة الرابعة بحفر الخندق 


وانتهت تلك المعركة بدون تدخل المسملين    اذا الله سبحانه و تعالى 

اترك الايات تشرح 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَاءتْكُمْ جُنُودٌ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا وَجُنُودًا لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا 

إِذْ جَاؤُوكُم مِّن فَوْقِكُمْ وَمِنْ أَسْفَلَ مِنكُمْ وَإِذْ زَاغَتْ الْأَبْصَارُ وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ وَتَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ الظُّنُونَا 

هُنَالِكَ ابْتُلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَزُلْزِلُوا زِلْزَالًا شَدِيدًا 

وَإِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ مَّا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا 

وَإِذْ قَالَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَا أَهْلَ يَثْرِبَ لَا مُقَامَ لَكُمْ فَارْجِعُوا وَيَسْتَأْذِنُ فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمُ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِن يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَارًا 

وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَقْطَارِهَا ثُمَّ سُئِلُوا الْفِتْنَةَ لَآتَوْهَا وَمَا تَلَبَّثُوا بِهَا إِلَّا يَسِيرًا 

وَلَقَدْ كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ مِن قَبْلُ لَا يُوَلُّونَ الْأَدْبَارَ وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْؤُولًا 

قُل لَّن يَنفَعَكُمُ الْفِرَارُ إِن فَرَرْتُم مِّنَ الْمَوْتِ أَوِ الْقَتْلِ وَإِذًا لَّا تُمَتَّعُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا 

قُلْ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءًا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا 


وسلام


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

> اذن حجتك باطلة



حتى انتو ما عندكم دليل  ان كتابكم لم يحرف  

اثبتو لي انه لم يحرف 




> بترجع الى نفس الدوامة و تحاول التخفي بقولك العديد و العديد... و انت ابسط شئ وهو الدليل ليس عندك... فبالله عليك يا اخي كن منصفا بعقول الاخرين



كيف انتشر الاسلام ؟  كيف بدأ ؟  كيف أمن بالرسول صلى الله عليه و اله في ذاك الوقت كل هذي الناس ؟ 

جاوب  لا تقول لي بالسيف لان المسلمين ما كان عددهم كبير في ذاك الوقت بنسبة الى المشركين 

فكيف يجبرو من هم اقوى منهم  و اكثر منهم عدد  وعدة


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> حتى انتو ما عندكم دليل  ان كتابكم لم يحرف
> 
> اثبتو لي انه لم يحرف
> 
> ...





أسف لتدخلى فى الموضوع لكن حبيت اشارك 






لا يوجد سند تاريخى يقول ان الكتاب المقدس حرف 

كمان يوجد المخطوطات فى المتحف 

لا يوجد الكتاب الحقيقى اذا زيف هذا الكتاب 

الكتاب المقدس سليم من الأخطاء و هدفه الأبدية








بدا الأسلام كدين يدعو الى الله وسط الوثنين بماذا تجنى ؟!










جاوب  لا تقول لي بالسيف لان المسلمين ما كان عددهم كبير في ذاك الوقت بنسبة الى المشركين 

فكيف يجبرو من هم اقوى منهم  و اكثر منهم عدد  وعدة

.

لن اتحدث فى هذا الموضوع فانت تتكلم عن العدد فى ذلك الوقت و ليس قبل الفتوحات ! 

لان انتشر الأسلام فى باقى العالم بالسيف فعلا


----------



## Zayer (10 نوفمبر 2005)

> بدا الأسلام كدين يدعو الى الله وسط الوثنين بماذا تجنى ؟!



و الوثنية هذي ما كانت تحاربه في ذاك الوقت ؟ 

وليش لجأت  الى القوة ؟  



> لن اتحدث فى هذا الموضوع فانت تتكلم عن العدد فى ذلك الوقت و ليس قبل الفتوحات !



الحروب الي خاضها الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  

كلها دفاعية   و فتح مكة  كان لينهي الحرب  و هذا يعتبر دفاع ايضا 

و بقية المناطق اكثرها اسلمت لما تم فتح مكة 

انا ما عندي علم كافي في التاريخ حاليا   و لكن هذي الطريقة الي انتشر فيها الاسلام  

الاسلام في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله   كانت الحروب الي قام بها لدفاع عن نفسه و ليس لأجبار الناس على الاسلام 





> لان انتشر الأسلام فى باقى العالم بالسيف فعلا



قصدك في الزمن ما بعد الرسول  صلى الله عليه و اله  

في زمن ابو بكر و عمر و عثمان و  من بعدهم الخلفاء الامويين و العباسيين 

الان مين الي جاء بالاسلام  الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم  لو ذول ؟ 

و كيف حافظ الشيعة على مذهبهم مع ان الامويين و العباسيين  كانو  يكرهو هذا المذهب و يجبروهم على تركه ؟ 

او خلنا نقول كيف انتشر الاسلام  بمذهب الشيعة ؟  

مع ان الشيعة ما كان لهم سلطة في ذاك الوقت 

اليس بطرق غير السيف ؟


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> دليل تاريخي في احدى المعاركة و تسمى معركة الاحزاب او الخندق
> 
> تجمعت احزاب كثير لمساندة قريش و لقتال الاسلام الي ما كان قوي في ذاك الوقت (قبل فتح مكة )
> 
> ...


 
اي دليل على صحة الدليل؟؟ يمكن رفضه كما ترفضون صحة الاحاديث الاخرى... فهات دليل على صحته...

و حتى لو قلنا مجازا انه صحيح, هل يعتبر هذا دليل على نبوة عن محمد؟؟؟ اي شخرية هذه.. اذا مسلم تنصر هل يعتبر هذا ان القران يقول ان المسيح هو الله فاعبدوه؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> حتى انتو ما عندكم دليل ان كتابكم لم يحرف
> 
> اثبتو لي انه لم يحرف


وكانك لم تدخل قسم الكتاب المقدس

شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس
أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المتداولة اليوم هي بعينها التي كانت بأيدي النصارى
استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس 
هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف دراسة مختصرة
شهادة القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل
صحة الكتاب المقدس (التوراة والأنجيل ) فى القرآن 


ما عاجبتك الادلة و تقول انه محرف؟ هات الادلة على تحريفه يا اخي...



> جاوب لا تقول لي بالسيف لان المسلمين ما كان عددهم كبير في ذاك الوقت بنسبة الى المشركين


بالسيف و ليس للسيف بديل... بدؤا بالتجمعات الصغيرة الى ان مثر عددهم بالقوة... بدين هل كثرة العدد دليل على الصحة؟؟ اذا كان مفهومك بهذه الطريقة معناه الهندوس صحيحين ايضا و اصح من الاسلام لان عددهم اكبر....


----------



## Zayer (11 نوفمبر 2005)

خلاص ما لي شغل في كتابكم  محرف مو محرف خلاص نشوف لنا مواضيع اخرى 

لان احنا ما بنخلص من هذا الموضوع 



> بالسيف و ليس للسيف بديل... بدؤا بالتجمعات الصغيرة الى ان مثر عددهم بالقوة... بدين هل كثرة العدد دليل على الصحة؟؟ ....



دليلك ؟ 




> اي دليل على صحة الدليل؟؟ يمكن رفضه كما ترفضون صحة الاحاديث الاخرى... فهات دليل على صحته...
> 
> و حتى لو قلنا مجازا انه صحيح, هل يعتبر هذا دليل على نبوة عن محمد؟؟؟ اي شخرية هذه.. اذا مسلم تنصر هل يعتبر هذا ان القران يقول ان المسيح هو الله فاعبدوه؟؟؟



الدليل صحيح   واذا تبي اثبت لك صحته حاضر


----------



## ma7aba (11 نوفمبر 2005)

> حتى انتو ما عندكم دليل ان كتابكم لم يحرف
> 
> اثبتو لي انه لم يحرف


الإثبات هو تطابق النسخ الموجودة حاليا مع الموجودة سابقا ومع المكتشفات التاريخية والجغرافية والشهادات الوثنية والمسيحية واليهودية
أما انت اثبت لي أن القرآن غير محرف أعطني شهادة واحدة غير اسلامية على هذا الكلام بزمن الرسول


> الوثنية هذي ما كانت تحاربه في ذاك الوقت ؟
> 
> وليش لجأت الى القوة ؟


ألا ترى انك تجيب عن سؤالك أن الإسلام أستخدم السيف من اول يوم 



> الحروب الي خاضها الرسول صلى الله عليه واله
> 
> كلها دفاعية و فتح مكة كان لينهي الحرب و هذا يعتبر دفاع ايضا
> 
> ...


شو هل الحكي شباب  وكلمة غزوة تعني دفاع أم هجوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




أما بشأن الصحابي يبدوا ياصديقي لم تتعلم ان تفرق بين دليل تاريخي ودليل إسلامي
ألا تلاحظ ياصديقي انه لا يوجد اي مرجع غير اسلامي عن تلك الحقبة 
ألا تستغرب وتتسائل اين كتابات ورقة بن نوفل القس المسيحي الذي بقي مسيحيا ولم يعلن اسلامه والذي يشهد التاريخ الغسلامي انه من انصار محمد ويبدوا أنك تناسيت الرهب بحيرة وكتاباته التي انقرضت فجأة 
ياترى من وراء هذا التزوير 
رغم انهم من انصار محمد
ولكن لم يشهروا اسلامهم
ولا تقل لي ماتوا قبل محمد لأنه الوحى توقف مع موت الراهب بحيرة 
ليش ياترى


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> خلاص ما لي شغل في كتابكم محرف مو محرف خلاص نشوف لنا مواضيع اخرى
> 
> لان احنا ما بنخلص من هذا الموضوع


 
شفتك كيف بتوصل الي طريق مزدود في اثبات الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟





> دليلك ؟


 
دليلي التاريخ الاسلامي نفسه الذي يشهد للحروب والغروات التي قام بها المسلمين لما يسمى بالفتوحات, لكن ليكن هذا غير ماي عندك فاتي لك بدلاءل من القران تحث على القتل لعلها تكون الرد الشافي




<B>وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ (البقرة 191).<SPAN lang=AR-EG style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black">


----------



## Zayer (11 نوفمبر 2005)

> الإثبات هو تطابق النسخ الموجودة حاليا مع الموجودة سابقا ومع المكتشفات التاريخية والجغرافية والشهادات الوثنية والمسيحية واليهودية



الموجودة سابقا كم تاريخها يعني ؟  و اذا الوثنية تؤمن بأنها صحيحة اجل ليش لسى و ثنية 
 واليهودية ليش ما يؤمنو بكم اليوم ؟ 



> أما انت اثبت لي أن القرآن غير محرف أعطني شهادة واحدة غير اسلامية على هذا الكلام بزمن الرسول



يكفي ان القران نسخة واحدة و ليست اربع نسخ 

و يكفي انه كتب كاملا في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله 

وغير المعجزات الي تكتشف  



> ألا ترى انك تجيب عن سؤالك أن الإسلام أستخدم السيف من اول يوم



كيف الاسلام استخدم السيف من اول يوم ؟  عندك دليل على ذلك 


المشركين حاولو يثبتو ان الاسلام غير صحيح   و لما فشلو 

عرضو عرض مغري على النبي صلى الله عليه و اله 

وهو ان يجعلوه ملك عليهم و يعطوه ما يريد من المال و النساء و مستعدين يقومو  بغزو العالم 

ليش الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله ما قبل بهذا العرض ؟   

يعني في بالكم كان يقدر يختصر على روحه مشوار و يوفر دماء ناس ممكن يستفيد منهم و يصير ملك على مكة  دون قتال 


وبعد ذلك لجأو الى الخيار الاخير عندهم و هو القتال 

وبهذا بدأ الاسلام يدافع عن نفسه  و بدأ بالقتال 




> شو هل الحكي شباب وكلمة غزوة تعني دفاع أم هجوم؟؟؟



يبدو انك ما فهمت قصدي  

انا اقصد دفاعية يعني مب جالسين مكانهم و ينتضرو المشركين يهجمو عليهم حتى يقاتلوهم 

افضل طريقة للدفاع هي الهجوم  

كان اسلام يغزو حتى يدافع عن نفسه لانه لو ما قام بهذا العمل ما راح تنتهي اعتدائات المشركين  عليه 

فنشوف مثلا معركة بدر  كان عدد المشركين ثلاث اضعاف عدد المسلمين وهي اولى معارك النبي صلى الله عليه و اله 

وكان هدف المشركين القضاء على المسلمين والمسلمين يدافعو عن نفسهم و يردو الهجوم 

ومع ان المشركين كانو ثلاث اضعاف عدد المسلمين  الا ان النصر كان للمسلمين الا يذل هذا على ان الله معهم ؟ 




> أما بشأن الصحابي يبدوا ياصديقي لم تتعلم ان تفرق بين دليل تاريخي ودليل إسلامي



شلون يعني دليل تاريخي ؟  اليس التاريخ اسلامي  ؟   




> ألا تستغرب وتتسائل اين كتابات ورقة بن نوفل القس المسيحي الذي بقي مسيحيا ولم يعلن اسلامه والذي يشهد التاريخ الغسلامي انه من انصار محمد ويبدوا أنك تناسيت الرهب بحيرة وكتاباته التي انقرضت فجأة
> ياترى من وراء هذا التزوير
> رغم انهم من انصار محمد
> ولكن لم يشهروا اسلامهم



لا يوجد مكان لورقة بن نوفل في التاريخ الاسلامي 

وليس كما يقول البعض ان خديجة عليها السلام زوجة النبي صلى الله عليه و اله   

ذهبت الى ورقة بن نوفل و هو الي قال لها انه نبي   

هذا غير صحيح بنسبة لنا كشيعة 


وانا لا اعلم الكثير عن ورقة بن نوفل او بحيرة هذا 



> ولا تقل لي ماتوا قبل محمد لأنه الوحى توقف مع موت الراهب بحيرة



من اين لك هذا الكلام ؟ وين دليلك 




> شفتك كيف بتوصل الي طريق مسدود في اثبات الكتاب المقدس محرف؟؟؟؟



انا بنسبة لي لان انا غير مطلع على هذا الكتاب و انا معلوماتي على قد حالي 

انتو تكلموني على اني شيخ او مرجع   



> دليلي التاريخ الاسلامي نفسه الذي يشهد للحروب والغروات التي قام بها المسلمين لما يسمى بالفتوحات, لكن ليكن هذا غير ماي عندك فاتي لك بدلاءل من القران تحث على القتل لعلها تكون الرد الشافي



ما يحتاج نعيد و نقول ان غزوات الاسلام في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه و اله كانت لدفاع  و ليس بقصد التوسع 

و ان مصدر الاسلام هو النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و اله  

وليس الامويين او العباسيين او غيرهم 



> وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ(البقرة 191)



انت قريت تفسير الاية  قبل لا تحطها  +  و تذكر اقرأ تفاسير الشيعة هالمرة + 

اطيب بسأل  من هم الي تقول الاية اقتلوهم من هم ذول الي المفروض نقتلهم ؟ 

وليش نقتلهم ؟ 

لا تحط شئ انت ما تعرف معناه


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2005)

اي قريتها.. انا حطيت اكثر من 10 ايات و لا اعرف ليش ما طلعوا......


----------



## ma7aba (12 نوفمبر 2005)

> الموجودة سابقا كم تاريخها يعني ؟ و اذا الوثنية تؤمن بأنها صحيحة اجل ليش لسى و ثنية
> واليهودية ليش ما يؤمنو بكم اليوم ؟


التوراة اقدم النسخ تعود لعام 2900 قبل الميلاد وهي مطابقة للموجودة حاليا بالطبع ليس بكل اسفاره لأن الأسفار توالت لاحقا ولكن منذ ذلك التاريخ ومابعد كله موثق
نسخة البحر الميت اظنك لم تسمع بها بعد تطابق تام
نسخة انجيل متى عام 60 ميلادي
وثائق الغمبراطورية الرومانية
وهناك الكثير



> يكفي ان القران نسخة واحدة و ليست اربع نسخ
> 
> و يكفي انه كتب كاملا في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله
> 
> وغير المعجزات الي تكتشف


القرآن نسخة واحدة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعهد من اصبح نسخة واحدة 
هل سمعت بنسخة ابن مسعود ومصحف علي ومصحف ومصحف ومصحف ألخ ام لم تسمع
لماذا احرق عثمان الباقي 
نسخة محمد الأساسية غير المنقوطة التي يجب ان تكون الأولى بالحفظ من نسخة عثمان اين هي
الأنجيل واحد وليس اربعة وقولك اربعة دليل انك لم تبحث عن الحقيقة وعن معنى كلمة انجيل التي تعني البشرى وعندما نقولانجيل متى نعني بشرى القديس متى ولي كتاب منفصل 
معجزات تكتشف شو رايك نعرف الحقيقة سوا


> وبعد ذلك لجأو الى الخيار الاخير عندهم و هو القتال
> 
> وبهذا بدأ الاسلام يدافع عن نفسه و بدأ بالقتال


غزوة بدر من قام بها وغزوة احد وغزوة الخندق و و و و و وألخ 
طب معليش لنقارن المسيحة بالإسلام اعطني دليل واحد على حمل المسيحية السيف لمدة 350 عام منذ بدايتها رغم المجازر الرهيبة التي كانت تتعرض لها


> لا يوجد مكان لورقة بن نوفل في التاريخ الاسلامي
> 
> وليس كما يقول البعض ان خديجة عليها السلام زوجة النبي صلى الله عليه و اله
> 
> ...


الموضوع ليس مزاجي حبيب مو اللي بناسبنا بنذكروا واللي مابناسبنا بنتجاهلوا ورقة هو قس مكة وهو خال خديجة وهذا موثق اسلاميا وكنسيا  ولا مجال للتهرب والإنكار ابدا لأن الوثائق هي التي تقول نعم او لا ويمكنك التأكد من الكنيسة النسطورية السريانية بالاردن من هذه الوثائق
والراهب بحيرة حقيقة ثانية تذكرها المصادر الإسلامية والمسيحية واليهودية والوثنية لأنه كان بحر من المعلومات والفقه اللغوي والألغاز الرقمية 
وحقيقة فتر الوحى بعد وفاة ورقة حقيقة لا تقبل اي شك على الأقل من منظور اسلامي
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10403
أرجو الرد بموضوعية


----------



## Zayer (12 نوفمبر 2005)

> التوراة اقدم النسخ تعود لعام 2900 قبل الميلاد وهي مطابقة للموجودة حاليا بالطبع ليس بكل اسفاره لأن الأسفار توالت لاحقا ولكن منذ ذلك التاريخ ومابعد كله موثق
> نسخة البحر الميت اظنك لم تسمع بها بعد تطابق تام
> نسخة انجيل متى عام 60 ميلادي
> وثائق الغمبراطورية الرومانية
> وهناك الكثير



اين الادلة الوثنية ؟ 




> القرآن نسخة واحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعهد من اصبح نسخة واحدة
> هل سمعت بنسخة ابن مسعود ومصحف علي ومصحف ومصحف ومصحف ألخ ام لم تسمع
> لماذا احرق عثمان الباقي
> نسخة محمد الأساسية غير المنقوطة التي يجب ان تكون الأولى بالحفظ من نسخة عثمان اين هي



في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله 

ولنفرض ان كان هناك اكثر من مصحف   ( مصحف ابن مسعود و مصحف عثمان .............) 

لازم تفرق بين كلمة مصحف و كلمة قران 

فالمصحف تطلق على الكتاب الذي مكتوب فيه القران 

وتعدد المصاحف هو اختلاف طريقة الكتابة 

ولكن لفظ القران واحد يعني لما تقرأه راح تقرأ نفس الي تقرأه في المصحف الاخر


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2005)

بدأنا بالتشعب كالعادة... خليك في موضوع محمد في الكتاب المقدس و خلينا نوصل لنتيجة.. عنوان موضوعك محمد من الكتاب المقدس.. هات لنا الدلائل او الموضوع يحذف لبطلانه


----------



## الرفاعي (12 نوفمبر 2005)

هـــــــــــات تفاسير الكتاب المقدس لنصوص المقتبسة


----------



## الرفاعي (12 نوفمبر 2005)

هـــــــــــات تفاسير الكتاب المقدس لنصوص المقتبسة


----------



## الرفاعي (12 نوفمبر 2005)

هـــــــــــات تفاسير الكتاب المقدس لنصوص المقتبسة


----------



## استفانوس (12 نوفمبر 2005)

*يااخي لقد تحث اخ غيرك واتى بنفس الكلام ورددنا عليه
اولا:
 يجب ان تقرأ ما تنسخه
ثانيا :
ان تدعمه بالبراهين
ثالثا :
ان تقتنع به اولا 
ورابعا :
من انت هل حور ام اسير الشوق ام مسلم تم الله الواحد القاهر او او او او 
ويرجى ان يبقى هذا الاسم دائما في المنتدى*


----------



## الرفاعي (12 نوفمبر 2005)

أنا إنسان جديد جدا على هذه المواضيع ومن عامة المسلمين ولكن ربما أكون متمكنا من النت لحد ماه 

ووجودي هنا جاء عن طريق الصدفة حيث أنني وجدت رابطكم في منتدى من المنتديات فدخلت لأعرف ملذي يدور هنا 

وأرجو أن لا أكون ضيفا ثقيلا حيث أنني أريد الفائد لي ولكم وإنكان وجودي يضايقكم أو ترون فيه ريبه 

فأرجو أن تخبروني بذلك 

أخيرا أشكرك لهتمامك وأود فقط أن تدلني على ردكم على الموضوع كي أدلي بدلوي معكم من أجل الصالح العام لنا 

ولكم


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2005)

انا تعبت من هذا الاسلوب الماصخ.... ما في مواضيع بدون دلائل من الان فصاعدا.. مسيحي ام مسلم كان, و لا مواضيع دون الرجوع الى التفاسير و النصوص.... الموضع يغلق و ينقل الى المحذوقات لرخاوته و عدم احتوائه على اي دلائل


----------

